# Incase anyone was wondering why...*pics added*



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

We had a bad ice storm last weekend and just got our power and water back today. It was really getting old hauling water from the river for the critters and to flush toilets so YAY! I am back!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Oh my! Glad to see you back and I hope that your property suffered no extreme damage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

That is scary.... :shocked: glad the Lord protected all of you..... everything is OK...and you have power...that must of been so difficult without it........ Glad you are back..... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Glad your alright :wave:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Glad you are ok and finally back!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Glad to see you back! I hate this nasty cold weather. My faucet at our goat pen is frozen so I have to truck water out there this week unless it melts soon. Uhhggg....I wish summer was here!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*



liz said:


> Oh my! Glad to see you back and I hope that your property suffered no extreme damage.


Oh, it did, unfortunately....my pasture fencing that I put up last summer is ruined...a bunch of trees and branches fell on it...so it's going to be exciting cleaning up that mess. I am so sad about that All of the animals are fine though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

I'm glad to hear you got your electric/water back on! Sorry about the fence, but at least it's something you can replace. Ice storms are just so awful  We had a really bad one here a couple of years ago and some of the people who live on the horse farms around us went without electric for 16 days! Just horrible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Sorry about your fence....  :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

As a matter of fact, I have been wondering about you......figured you were busy with all your critters and jobs! Glad to see you back and sorry about the damage the storm did.......we have had a awful winter, so sick of it! I have decided that if and when I add another boy, I so want a Benny Goat  Been looking at Alpines, dreaming!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Thats funny...I dont personaly know any folks but one here but I totally noticed you hadn't been on in a while.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Glad your back I had noticed that you hadn't posted in awhile...KW we have that happen with our "supposed" frost free Hydrant every once in awhile we have found Nipco heaters on them in calm weather or protected from the wind thaws them out in a matter of a couple minutes...Just a thought since you can sit them back away from anything flamible and they still put off enough heat to melt Ice, actually had to do it to my car last winter after I got if stuck in the yard and we couldn't get it out for like a week it melted the snow and ice completely off the car in a matter of an hour.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

Thanks, everybody  I haven't been on a lot lately anyway because of nursing school...but I try to post occassionally when I think I can help out. It's going to be alot of work cleaning everything up but you are all right--everything that was damaged can be replaced...I am fortunate for that. I have a few pictures of the ice to upload when I get a chance...so destructive but very beautiful with the sun glistening on it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Incase anyone was wondering why I have not been posting.*

We love to see pics....  :clap:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Pics added! In the 5th pic you can see our power lines hanging down in front of the barn...they were down all week and it was a real pain walking in a huge arc to avoid them every time I needed something in the barn!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...that is beautiful... :thumb: 
but I wish ..you didn't have to go through... what you did.... :hug:


----------

